# Starting Postmates soon



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Does Postmates have any kind of promotions like uber boost or door Dash hourly promos for lunch and dinner?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes but don't be count on being paid I quit Postmates because they wouldn't pay me the $2 extra they promised


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I also quit Postmates because I wasn't getting paid for promotions. There is zero support when you get screwed.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome to the wonderful world of taking pictures of every receipt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I think " Postmates" has already been started . . .


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Haha postmates are they still around? I haven’t done a order in months. I got tired of going shopping for people just to make around $6/hr with hardly any tips, no thanks I’ll let the next sucker go pick up your drink and candy bar .


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

GruveRecords said:


> I also quit Postmates because I wasn't getting paid for promotions. There is zero support when you get screwed.


Uh-oh I just did my first three deliveries with Postmates they are all $4 each how do I know when I get Blitz pricing does it show up on the map?


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Uh-oh I just did my first three deliveries with Postmates they are all $4 each how do I know when I get Blitz pricing does it show up on the map?


Blitz: That's another thing I never got paid for, so I have no idea. They always said it will show up on your statement at the end of the week, but it never did. So, yet another reason I quit Postmates.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

In my area its $300 guaranteed if you do 30 deliveries fri-sun. If your total is less than $300 they will pay the difference (supposedly).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't get the promos or guarantees anymore.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Good luck on picking up Starbucks orders... with special requests!


----------



## NoHo Driver (Jul 24, 2018)

I did my first delivery yesterday. No tip. No thank you.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I got my bag two months ago and never went out at all due to all the negative comments here


----------



## NoHo Driver (Jul 24, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I got my bag two months ago and never went out at all due to all the negative comments here


I had my bag for 5 months before doing my first delivery.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

NoHo Driver said:


> I had my bag for 5 months before doing my first delivery.


I waited 7 months and only lasted 2 deliveries


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I have learned to accept Postmates offers very selectively. First of all, I only turn it on when Uber/Lyft are slow. I won't accept orders from Fast Food places or grocery/convenience stores. Only accept offers from restaurants that a customer would expect to leave a tip to their server. I have found that I get a tip about 75% of the time using these criteria. As a general rule, I won't go too much out of my way to a pickup unless it's a higher end restaurant where I am pretty sure the customer will tip. Last week, I got a $30 tip on an order that was a total of $117...not bad.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Tried it out for guarantee here which is 65 deliveries for $550, after 54 deliveries I am at $421. Tips always take at least 24 hours, sometimes 5 days to come in, so don't get angry if it looks like you are getting stiffed. Most people do tip, avoid burger king, 7-11, late night mcdonalds orders and the like. People that never tip for rides, tip for food. They let you cancel 1 accepted order for free each day. I always cancel the ****** bag that writes a paragraph on exactly how he wants you to order his food only when you get to the restaurant. Pro tip, pull over and order over the phone if it says order in store, don't let the store know its for postmates. They hate taking phone orders for postmates at some places and will make you arrive in store and wait 20 minutes. Routing for next delivery is actually good in my market, stay busy the whole time. They are going to have to pay the difference and bring me up to $550, so it's not great, but better than Uber or Lyft here, at the moment. I also uber and lyft when I know there is going to be a long wait for the food. I hit a Lyft 3 streak bonus after accepting a postmates order yesterday. Got $15 for the 3 rides and a $2 tip, Postmates was $4 delivery and $9 tip.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> Does Postmates have any kind of promotions like uber boost or door Dash hourly promos for lunch and dinner?


If caviar or Grubhub is in you marke do them they are a lot better.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been doing Postmates since March.

Hit 550 deliveries, $4,355.49

Highest = 4th of July, Westside (Venice, Santa Monica, West LA) = $128 worked 6 pm to about 1 am.



dryverjohn said:


> Tried it out for guarantee here which is 65 deliveries for $550, after 54 deliveries I am at $421. Tips always take at least 24 hours, sometimes 5 days to come in, so don't get angry if it looks like you are getting stiffed. Most people do tip, avoid burger king, 7-11, late night mcdonalds orders and the like. People that never tip for rides, tip for food. They let you cancel 1 accepted order for free each day. I always cancel the ****** bag that writes a paragraph on exactly how he wants you to order his food only when you get to the restaurant. Pro tip, pull over and order over the phone if it says order in store, don't let the store know its for postmates. They hate taking phone orders for postmates at some places and will make you arrive in store and wait 20 minutes. Routing for next delivery is actually good in my market, stay busy the whole time. They are going to have to pay the difference and bring me up to $550, so it's not great, but better than Uber or Lyft here, at the moment. I also uber and lyft when I know there is going to be a long wait for the food. I hit a Lyft 3 streak bonus after accepting a postmates order yesterday. Got $15 for the 3 rides and a $2 tip, Postmates was $4 delivery and $9 tip.


 That isn't my experience, everybody tips. Lots of small $4 runs don't tip but larger ones do.

Never thought to order ahead by phone, thanks. That is my one complaint that I can easily average three rides on Uber/Lyft an hour especially when it's busy but can't quite hit 3 Postmates an hour because of wait time at restaurants.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Just FYI.....I once accepted a PM delivery with an Uber pax in the car that I was about 3 minutes away from dropping off. I dropped off the pax and headed to the restaurant which was a good five miles away with traffic. I called in the order while I was driving to try to cut out the wait time at the restaurant. PM cancelled the delivery on me, only catch was I didn't know it until I got to the restaurant and my PM debit card didn't work. Support tells me that they cancelled because I took to long to get there and that they did not want drivers calling ahead to make the orders.....


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

Just signed up so we'll see how it goes. I signed up to fill the void with Ubereats. I signed up for door dash too.


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

rtran said:


> Just signed up so we'll see how it goes. I signed up to fill the void with Ubereats. I signed up for door dash too.


That's exactly what I did I started with ubereats....signed up for Postmates and doordash to fill the void it's working out quite nicely I would say 70% of my deliveries are with ubereats but now I always stay busy and I can be more selective... today at lunch I had 5 ubereats 3 door Dash and 3 Postmates from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. for $75
And there's a good chance that a couple of tips will show up because Postmates don't show up till the next day


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I did my first Postmates delivery today. I signed up after last weekends issues with UE. I saw a promotion they had for $1000 guaranteed for your first 100 trips. They sent me the bag and the debit card, so I thought I'd do at least one. UE had slowed a little tonight, so off I went. 

First impression whle heading to the restaurant was that the navigation is underwhelming. Maybe it can be tweaked, but the default setting was rather vague. 

Next, standing in line at The Habit (burger place) to order seemed inefficient. It felt like what a delivery person would've done 5-10 years ago. Then I paid with their card, took a photo of the receipt and waited. The food was ready and off I went to deliver it.

After delivery, the total amount of my time invested was probably close to 45 minutes. For all of that, I made 5 bucks. No tip. From what people have said about PM paying drivers more, I was a bit disappointed. I think I could've done 2 UE jobs in the same time it took and made twice as much.

Again, the whole premise of Postmates just feels dated and inefficient. Even the name is underwhelming. Maybe I needed to do this to realize that UE, at least when it's working without any glitches, is actually fairly good at what it does.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Hey can you call ahead and pay when you pickup?


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Hey can you call ahead and pay when you pickup?


This being my very first delivery for them, I thought I'd just go through the normal process. I've read other posts in this thread that said PM doesn't like drivers to do that.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

dgates01 said:


> I did my first Postmates delivery today. I signed up after last weekends issues with UE. I saw a promotion they had for $1000 guaranteed for your first 100 trips. They sent me the bag and the debit card, so I thought I'd do at least one. UE had slowed a little tonight, so off I went.
> 
> First impression whle heading to the restaurant was that the navigation is underwhelming. Maybe it can be tweaked, but the default setting was rather vague.
> 
> ...





dgates01 said:


> I did my first Postmates delivery today. I signed up after last weekends issues with UE. I saw a promotion they had for $1000 guaranteed for your first 100 trips. They sent me the bag and the debit card, so I thought I'd do at least one. UE had slowed a little tonight, so off I went.
> 
> First impression whle heading to the restaurant was that the navigation is underwhelming. Maybe it can be tweaked, but the default setting was rather vague.
> 
> ...


Try Grubhub or caviar.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

dgates01 said:


> After delivery, the total amount of my time invested was probably close to 45 minutes. For all of that, I made 5 bucks. No tip. From what people have said about PM paying drivers more, I was a bit disappointed. I think I could've done 2 UE jobs in the same time it took and made twice as much.


Tip usually comes after 24 hrs or more. I've been getting tips from 80% of my PM deliveries.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Tip usually comes after 24 hrs or more. I've been getting tips from 80% of my PM deliveries.


Why is the tipping so much better than UE?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Try Grubhub or caviar.


^^^^ This. All day.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> Try Grubhub or caviar.


With the email from Lyft last week, it's starting to get crowded in the food delivery biz.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> I did my first Postmates delivery today. I signed up after last weekends issues with UE. I saw a promotion they had for $1000 guaranteed for your first 100 trips. They sent me the bag and the debit card, so I thought I'd do at least one. UE had slowed a little tonight, so off I went.
> 
> First impression whle heading to the restaurant was that the navigation is underwhelming. Maybe it can be tweaked, but the default setting was rather vague.
> 
> ...


There's no question that UE is the easiest/least stressful out of all the delivery gigs. The problem is that if you arent getting promotions then the pay is by far the lowest. For me pay trumps everything. PM is def more work and more stressful but overall it pays much better than UE. At least 50% tip and I average $9-$10/order with PM and maybe $6/order with UE without promotions. As long as I get promotions from UE I will always drive for them. They stopped giving them to me 2 weeks ago so I stopped. They gave me some new promos this week so Im driving for them again.



HotUberMess said:


> Hey can you call ahead and pay when you pickup?


Most PM drivers do this to save time. DD doesnt tell you until you get to the restaurant if you have to place the order.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I have been told by PM that they do not want you calling ahead to place the order. Their reason is that if you don't get to the restaurant "fast enough" they will switch the order to another driver. However, they wouldn't define "fast enough" and they also don't send any notice through the app that that the order has been taken away from you...it just disappears. In my neighborhood, PM has a tendency to send you offers that are a significant distance from where you are at the time. I accepted one of these offers because of the restaurant being in an upscale area that usually produces good tips, however it was evening rush hour and due to traffic, it was going to take me some time to get there, so I called in the order. When I arrived at the restaurant, my debit card was denied and the order was gone from my app. The restaurant was confused, because somebody had already come to pick up the order. 

When I contacted PM support....I got the answer above. Just relaying my experience....


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> Why is the tipping so much better than UE?


because uber screws with the tipping part of the app



uberboy1212 said:


> There's no question that UE is the easiest/least stressful out of all the delivery gigs. The problem is that if you arent getting promotions then the pay is by far the lowest. For me pay trumps everything. PM is def more work and more stressful but overall it pays much better than UE. At least 50% tip and I average $9-$10/order with PM and maybe $6/order with UE without promotions. As long as I get promotions from UE I will always drive for them. They stopped giving them to me 2 weeks ago so I stopped. They gave me some new promos this week so Im driving for them again.
> 
> Most PM drivers do this to save time. DD doesnt tell you until you get to the restaurant if you have to place the order.





uberboy1212 said:


> There's no question that UE is the easiest/least stressful out of all the delivery gigs. The problem is that if you arent getting promotions then the pay is by far the lowest. For me pay trumps everything. PM is def more work and more stressful but overall it pays much better than UE. At least 50% tip and I average $9-$10/order with PM and maybe $6/order with UE without promotions. As long as I get promotions from UE I will always drive for them. They stopped giving them to me 2 weeks ago so I stopped. They gave me some new promos this week so Im driving for them again.
> 
> Most PM drivers do this to save time. DD doesnt tell you until you get to the restaurant if you have to place the order.


got my eats PM groove on these days...door dash sucks...always some problem with delivery


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> because uber screws with the tipping part of the app
> 
> got my eats PM groove on these days...door dash sucks...always some problem with delivery


Nice PM came to my area last month so I've been back on lately. DD is coming in next month. It's going to be nice working all the gigs from home now

Forgot how great PM and UE are togethr it's been great


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Nice PM came to my area last month so I've been back on lately. DD is coming in next month. It's going to be nice working all the gigs from home now
> 
> Forgot how great PM and UE are togethr it's been great


thats my favorite combo...dash trips fuks up my rhythm with there ridiculous distances & wait times..i can take 4 PMs in a hour no way i could take 4 DD's in a hour...plus my highest pm order payout is $26 with tip..If DD offer you $15 for delivery you know your going to have to order and wait a long time & tip already included.....my ratio right now is about 65% UE 30% PM 5% DD...
still can't get on grubhub...sent a couple emails... no response


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

My highest PM order with tip is $32. Wasn't a particularly large order. Was a high end steak and seafood restaurant. Had a $25+ DD and food was already ordered. Less than 1 mile for delivery. $20 tip.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> There's no question that UE is the easiest/least stressful out of all the delivery gigs. The problem is that if you arent getting promotions then the pay is by far the lowest. For me pay trumps everything. PM is def more work and more stressful but overall it pays much better than UE. At least 50% tip and I average $9-$10/order with PM and maybe $6/order with UE without promotions. As long as I get promotions from UE I will always drive for them. They stopped giving them to me 2 weeks ago so I stopped. They gave me some new promos this week so Im driving for them again.
> 
> Most PM drivers do this to save time. DD doesnt tell you until you get to the restaurant if you have to place the order.


That way you don't cancel.love this independent contractor title.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

dgates01 said:


> I did my first Postmates delivery today. I signed up after last weekends issues with UE. I saw a promotion they had for $1000 guaranteed for your first 100 trips. They sent me the bag and the debit card, so I thought I'd do at least one. UE had slowed a little tonight, so off I went.
> 
> First impression whle heading to the restaurant was that the navigation is underwhelming. Maybe it can be tweaked, but the default setting was rather vague.
> 
> ...


 Some restaurants have long wait times it's just the nature of things it has nothing to do with being in this century or not. Kickin Asian in Northridge has at least 15-30 min wait times in my experience.

PM pays you to wait in-case you haven't noticed.

Tipping has always been apart of Postmates. I originally signed up to Postmates when they first came down from the Bay Area, 2014?

Tips typically don't show up in the app right away. Of the $128 I made on the 4th of July I think $30-$40 was tips alone. I get cash tips too.



oicu812 said:


> My highest PM order with tip is $32. Wasn't a particularly large order. Was a high end steak and seafood restaurant. Had a $25+ DD and food was already ordered. Less than 1 mile for delivery. $20 tip.


 Really? I've gotten plenty of orders north of $100, including liquor stores in Hollywood and Canoga Park. Highest tip was cash $50, highest in app tip was $45


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

Djfourmoney said:


> including liquor stores in Hollywood and Canoga Park


Some markets don't allow liquor deliveries, such as Las Vegas.


----------

